# Shock Leaders ??? (HELP)



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok with out sounding like a complete MORON. I'm having a little trouble with the shock leader. On my casting reels it's no problem. But on my spinning reels its not working out. To be totaly honest I never have used a shock on my spinning gear. I have a cheap penn 105cs (thats a horse for the money) on a 9' rod and a penn 750ss on a 11' beef stick(yes I know im cheap). 30 and 50lb powerpro on both. Putting a shock on these reels is not working. Looks and feels like crap plus it wont stay on the spool. Am I doing something wrong, is it worth putting a shock leader on them? The reason I ask is because I bowed up last summer for about 1 hour or longer and never saw what it was. When I got it in close enough some guy said he would go in and gaf it and it took off stait under the bridge as if it didnt know it was hooked.
Chapa


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Chapa*

so are ya chuckin lead to bottom fish or casting metal?

If your bottom fishing,9 out of 10 times,the problem exsists in your shock knot hangin up on the tip.I would suggest an improved albright,which is just an albright,but ya cinch the tag end,b4 ya trim it.Practice yer knots!Practice makes perfect...hate ta loose fish when a silly knot is not tied properly

If your casting lures,a 100lbs swivel on the end of your main line(if your using PPro)and 2-21/2 ft of 25-30 lbs fluro,then tie on your lure...now ya have somethin to grab when ya try to land yer fish...ain't that right Bob?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

IMHO, if you are using 30 to 50 lb PowerPro you don't need a shocker. 50 lb breaks at like 75 lbs which should be plenty for anything you are throwing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If you continue to use PP then try using a double uni knot this knot will work well enough and will not slip. It should go through all your guides just fine.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

My knots are just fine its the line itself im having problems with. For exsample on my Casting reels for every ounce you cast its 10lb test of line, so if im tossing 5oz sinkers then 50lb shock leader. Well on my Spinning reels the line wont stay on the spool and it tends to unwind. The problem seems to be that the line is to thick. and if i go to a 40 or 50 lb shock then whats the use, my line is 30 and 50lb test of power pro.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FWIW, I use 30# PP running line with 50# Ande mono shock on my heavers. Don't have the problem you describe.

Suggest putting your mono in lukewarm water for a few minutes before putting it on the reel. Causes it to go limp and when it cools/dries, it'll be the shape of your reel.

Good luck.

.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Wilber said:


> IMHO, if you are using 30 to 50 lb PowerPro you don't need a shocker. 50 lb breaks at like 75 lbs which should be plenty for anything you are throwing.



I agree, but use the NS4D swivel method + mono leader for braid as I think that it would cut the crap outta me if I barehanded braid with a big fish.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I recomend that you keep the shock leader to about 24 inches above the lure or bait. My shock leader never sees my spool, never really sees the tip of my rod either, I hang down the 24" (insert joke ) then wing it out. I use a barrell swivel at the shock leader to line and a snap swivel at the lure end. This keeps the line from twistin'. I don't use Power Pro anymore I'm all Trilene. Call me old fashion.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

BubbaBlue said:


> Suggest putting your mono in lukewarm water for a few minutes before putting it on the reel. Causes it to go limp and when it cools/dries, it'll be the shape of your reel.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Sounds like this would cause line memory especially on a spinning reel.


I suggested this from an old memory of using some el cheapo line from a large dia spool. The line had a memory of the larger spool and wouldn't lay flat on the reel. Soaking it helped. 

Now, it looks like the general consensus here is that a shock leader is not needed??  

Do you guys heave 5+ with PP without a full length shock?? If so, you have tougher fingers than I do. Also, I would think a strong UniTech or OTG would snap the PP.

Ok, I'll go back to my hole. 

.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Never had the problem that you described with your mono shock leader not staying on the spool. Is the spool overloaded with the PP? 

Darryl


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jjaachapa said:


> Well on my Spinning reels the line wont stay on the spool and it tends to unwind. The problem seems to be that the line is to thick. and if i go to a 40 or 50 lb shock then whats the use, my line is 30 and 50lb test of power pro.


Sounds like your spool is too full.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Good advice has been given overall
Actually most people when going over 4 oz go conventinal and forget spinning. 8-n-bait on braid, Spinner, with no shock sounds like a invitation for the loss of a digit.

With your description of your problem look around for very soft shock line if you want to try 8-n-bait. Bass Pro house brand looked very soft. Learn your knots. Try the Biminni to Know Name and with good soft mono things should be OK.

Flyerfan sounds like you are using a regular leader and not a shock (By definition the line wraps the spool to absorb the shock of the cast). I could be miss understanding you.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, I was suggesting he use Trilene I like the feel and the action of 25 lb. I may not get the distance as with PP but I don't get all the hassle.
Loss of a finger, eyelet damage, fraying....I just don't like that stuff anymore, some people love it.
And if that's they're gig, but I like it totally stealthy.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I guess ill try a softer shock. That might help or just not use the power pro. one way or the other ill get it to work.
Chapa


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Everyone is providing some awesome advice. My take is that from the advice I have seen so far, everyone is assuming that there are no snags to contend with.

For situations when snags are not an issue, the shock leader should always be at a higher breaking strength than the running line. But when fishing around structure like the Lesner, CCBT, etc., when there is plenty to hang up on, I want the leader to break a lot sooner than my Power Pro. I say this based on personal experience, since I just recently had my PP break off at the reel when trying to pull out of a snag. I should have expected this since my PP was 30 lb and my shock leader was 50 lb.

When fishing around structure, I have switched my shock leaders to 20 lb fluorocarbon. When hung up, my leader will break just before my Power Pro. Power Pro is just too expensive to replace an entire spool every time I get a snag.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*my honest opinion*

i don't fish with braided. i hate it. Al my fishin friends laugh, but here is my 2 cents. NS4d said it right and so did DD. use the imporved albright, easy and strong to tie, but I would use a 24 inch leader with a barrel swivel when chunking and tossing lead. easy to grab your line and DD is right too, powerpro is rated really high, you can use that without a shock leader. Also to get your leader seated on the reel if you insist on a shock leader, rinse it under warm water and reel it on the spool. should become maliable


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Improved Albright knot*

My knot of choice for a shock leader.

http://www.leadertec.com/knots_imp_albrt.html


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

has anyone had a problem with yo-zuri and thicker mono? i'm using 20# yz, and 50# ande. i've been using an albright knot and they all slip testing them.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

StillSkatin said:


> has anyone had a problem with yo-zuri and thicker mono? i'm using 20# yz, and 50# ande. i've been using an albright knot and they all slip testing them.


is that Yo,the Floro-hybrid,stuff?

When you tie your albright,are ya checking that you create 2 loops,prior to tieing?

How many loops are ya making,when tieing yer albright,and finally....you are lubricating yer knot,prior to snuggin?


don't know how that knot fails,if tied correctly...well unless ya snag or,or get some major pullage


----------



## Stillfishing (Dec 15, 2004)

*power pro 4/15*

Anyone use PP 2/10 or 4/15? 'Cause I used 2/10 and hooked something pretty heavy and the line stood up until the fish shook its head and I lost it. Don't no if at the knot or maybe its teeth. Want to switch to 4/15 'cause I like the long cast, but don't want to lose another big one. What do ya think? anyone. 

by the way, never used shock leader ... hmm.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah it's the flourocarbon stuff, i've had it slip before with a half blood...i've never had a problem tying power pro to mono. i'll try the improved albright, i've never made loops at the end. i can't remember if i was wetting the knots, but i'll try again. thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*I do things a little different!*

Chapa, I don't think you need a shocker with the 30lb on the 9ft'r and the 50lb on the heaver. The reels you are using are not very braid friendly though; I definitely wouldn't overfill them.

For everybody: I do things a little different, regarding shock leader material, I do not use mono. Never have with any braid running line.

Presently I use 20lb or 15lb Tuf-Line XP as a running line and a 65lb Tuf-Line XP shockleader. They are joined by a spiderhitched 15 or 20 going into back to back uni's. This combo is barely heard going thru the guides. 

Since Chapa said how crappy the heavy mono shocker looks, here's the 65 over 15 on one of my longcast Daiwa's:










This reel sits on a Breakaway rod rated for 6 to 12ozs.



Digger said:


> Actually most people when going over 4 oz go conventinal and forget spinning. 8-n-bait on braid, Spinner, with no shock sounds like a invitation for the loss of a digit.


Come'on Digger . . . You must know an entirely different population of "most people" than I do. And can we please file the "don't cast braid you'll cut yer finger off" warnings next to "don't run with scissors" and "don't swim after you eat?" 

Tighten the drag and put some tape on yer finger, it's all good after that. 











Stillfishing said:


> Anyone use PP 2/10 or 4/15? 'Cause I used 2/10 and hooked something pretty heavy and the line stood up until the fish shook its head and I lost it. Don't no if at the knot or maybe its teeth. Want to switch to 4/15 'cause I like the long cast, but don't want to lose another big one. What do ya think? anyone.


The lowest I would go would be 15lb on a bait stick; that's what I use full time on my lighter bait set-ups (9' and 10'-06" and up to 5oz). I use 20 on the bigger rods with a spare spool loaded with 15 for my 6oz+ distance set-ups. All these rods have 65lb braid shocker. 

This past summer I was catching 5ft + Brown sharks with the 15lb line; you always need to remember, braid has _no_ stretch. If you can't bow to the fish _instantly_ if it jumps, runs hard or planes in the undertow, you need to fight with a lower drag setting. I usually (with a large fish) will loosen the drag as the fish gets closer to the beach. I'll fight it with my handle hand on the lower rim of the spool when I'm not cranking. This way when the fish does something stressful to the line, I just let the spool spin under my fingers.

Tight lines (just not too tight!).


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sarge I will change that to "most people I know" go to convintional with the heavy stuff.
I have had my finger sliced open when I used mono on spinners casting 8-n-bait so I will still warn people especially when people need to set the drag to let the fish run on the opening strike. Because sooner or later you will forget to tighten down the drag.


----------

